# NURTURE! an oil for skin and hair



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

http://thehennerytraditionals.blogspot.com/2014/11/on-nuture.html


This is my newest product that I have out!
It is truly wonderful!
You can read all about the ingredients and what they do for you in the link above.
I just love the stuff and a drop goes a long, long way.

And it's great for beards and the under beard winter itchies too.
Soft, snuggly beards. Oh yeah.

And here is the link to the shop listing!
http://thehennerytraditionals.blogspot.com/p/skin-care.html

Thanks for looking and if you have any questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Gittit girl!

My order's already done. Whoopwhoop!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

:kissy:
I see you there and I will get it out in the mail in the morning.. bright and early.
I do love excitement!


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

Just put in my order for 1oz bottle!


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

You might want to fix your title on your blog page. It says NUTURE. Sounds cool, though.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

thermopkt said:


> You might want to fix your title on your blog page. It says NUTURE. Sounds cool, though.


Thank you!
I can't believe that I and my husband both missed that one.
And the new orders will go out in the AM!


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

You're welcome. I hope it didn't sound snarky or nitpicky, didn't mean to. I just know how that stuff bothers me when I'm actually trying to make something look good. :ashamed:


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I got it, and used it sparingly all over me yesterday right after shower. 

I will have to pace myself to only do that as a treat.
Feels so good. Love it.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

My like button doesn't seem to work any more, but this stuff is too good for just "like" anyway! Nurture is wonderful!  I highly recommend it to anyone. It doesn't have any smell, completely absorbs really fast and doesn't feel greasy or oily. I'm also very sensitive to a lot of products, and I feel this is gentle enough even for a baby, not that they need it, lol!

I've only been using it for a couple of weeks now on my face/neck and hands. Even so, I've already seen some improvement in the few wrinkles around my eyes and on my forehead that I wasn't crazy about, as well as an old scar from surgery on my left neck that I thought couldn't get any better at this stage! However...my hands are the true testimony!

I tend to wash my hands a lot, and no matter what kind or how much lotion I use they tend to be a little rough. But after just two weeks of Nurture twice a day, I can see a HUGE improvement. They're softer and smoother, and even my cuticles are better, which is a nice side effect I wasn't even expecting. 

I've always been told I look very young for my age (59), but always felt my hands looked older than the rest of me. Already in the short time I've been using the Nurture I've seen a big change, and it's noticeable enough that other people have made comments too. You can't ask for a better endorsement than that, can you? 

I ordered a large bottle because I knew it would be good, after using a couple of other formulas by Chickenista, including her Liquid Swat and a formula she gave us for a hair treatment (see this thread if you're interested - http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...s/527398-my-five-hairs-thank-chickenista.html). Nurture has exceeded my expectations, and it really does only take a drop or two.

Sorry this is so long, but I just can't say enough good things about it or her. Thanks so much, Chickenista! I'm a true convert.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Thank you so very much, Callie!
I love what I do and I love making people happy.
I love it!
And whether it's with a pain salve, the Liquid Swat or the Nurture, just knowing that it helps people, brings them comfort and joy is the best feeling.

I am so very glad that I have made your day a little brighter!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2015)

I have been using Nurture, too... And can vouch for it!
I am prone to blemishes, and was kinda worried it might break my skin out - au contraire! My complexion has actually been clearer! LOL! 
Wrinkles appear diminished.
Skin is softer, with no Winter tightness or flakiness. 
And it seems to have balanced out my skin tone - brightening my skin.

I am more than pleased! I wish I had gotten a larger bottle...


----------



## Taratunafish (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello all. Can anyone comment on how it works on your hair? So far the raves have been on improvements on your skin.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2015)

Tara, I haven't tried it on my hair...


----------

